# Black moor update (Tui)



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

I named the little baby black moor, found in the bathroom toilet of my brothers middle school a few weeks ago, Tui. He had to go through a fish in cycle because I was not prepared to have a goldfish at the time. (My 20 gallon was going to be a tropical community) Well, after the cycle Tui had some splits in his fins. I waited a few days to see if they would begin to heal up with the water quality being perfect. They have actually gotten worse. I did some research on Koko's site and learned that skin flukes can cause rips and pin holes in fins and my little guy had never been treated for parasites because I was waiting for the tank to cycle first. 

I decided now was a good time to treat him for flukes because according to a lot of knowledgeable people on Koko's almost all goldies have flukes unless they are from a reputable breeder, such as Raingarden. So, this morning I added salt to a .1% concentration (1 tsp per gallon) and when I got back from school I added the first dose of Prazipro, which will be left in the tank for 5 days until the next large WC.

Tui is not less active, but I have noticed he likes to suck air a lot. I thought he was begging for food at first. Then I wondered if his gills may have been damaged by the cycle. BUT since adding the Prazipro he has not been at the top of the tank as much. So now I am beginning to suspect skin AND gill flukes... ugh. But I think he will come out of treatment fine.

I will post the required information for diagnosing bettas and see if you guys have any feedback or experience with this


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

In a toilet?! I cant believe it! Thank goodness for you! I wish you and tui luck. People can be so awful.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A 20 gallon is a bit small can not believe a gold fish was in a toilet but you sound like a caring person hope he does well.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

He probably does have gill flukes. Most goldfish that come from pet stores do. That's why I put all of mine through a Prazi (powder) treatment before they got into the main tank. It treats external parasites such as gill flukes and skin flukes. Your prazi treatment should take care of the gill flukes, too. 

The reduction in gasping does sound he had gill flukes. It's very common with pet store fish, and I'm surprised he doesn't have more disease with all the problems he's been through. Keep up the great work with him!! 

The one thing I would suggest is upping the volume of water changes even after the Prazi treatment is done. 40% is good for a goldfish tank. On top of nitrate there are also growth hormones that can build up and stunt a fish.


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 20 Gal
What temperature is your tank? 72F
Does your tank have a filter? AquaClear for 40 Gal Tank
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? Yes
Is your tank heated? Not yet, it will be in winter
What tank mates does your fish live with? Goldfish lives alone

Food
What type of food do you feed your fish? Gel food 
How often do you feed your fish? Small amounts, 2-3 times daily

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 25% once a week, will be 50% while being treated with Prazipro, every 5 days.
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 25% normally, 50% now because of treatment
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Prime

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:0
Nitrite:0
Nitrate:5
pH:7.8
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your fish's appearance changed? Splits in fins. Fins becoming ragged
How has your fish's behavior changed? Tui has always breathed at the top alot, despite having a ton of aeration in the tank. Since adding Prazi, he does it less.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? During the fish-in cycle
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? .1% salt concentration and first dose of PraziPro
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Fairly new fish, but he was in a toilet bowl... Pretty sure that is not good
How old is your fish (approximately)? He's a baby. His body is about 1.5inches long.


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

Ah man my video didn't work..


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope you do a lot of water changes.


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

-_- He is an inch long... His nitrates have never gone over 5-10 so far and I do water changes once a week. I did water changes every day during cycle. I know plenty of people on Koko's who keep a single fish in a 20 gallon and theirs are adults. Since I plan on getting a second goldfish in the future, he will be getting a 40-55 gallon tank eventually. As of right now, he is doing perfectly fine in the 20.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Jessie1990 said:


> -_- He is an inch long... His nitrates have never gone over 5-10 so far and I do water changes once a week. I did water changes every day during cycle. I know plenty of people on Koko's who keep a single fish in a 20 gallon and theirs are adults. Since I plan on getting a second goldfish in the future, he will be getting a 40-55 gallon tank eventually. As of right now, he is doing perfectly fine in the 20.


Wow that sounds like great care.


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

Bf will show me how to transfer a video later.  Can't figure it out atm.


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

I am taking care of this little guy the best I can with what I have. I can't afford to buy another tank atm... AND I don't have the space. I already have 3 king bettas and a goldfish crammed into my apartment... Boyfriend would probably kill me if I got another tank right now. Like I said, I had the 20 for a tropical tank and returned a filter and bought one suitable for double filtration. I went bare bottom to save money because I thought a good diet was more important. I didn't end up with a goldfish on purpose >< But now he's my favorite fish.


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

Koimaiden- So should I just keep doing 50% or do 2 25% a week? I usually end up taking out more than 25% depending on how long it takes me to suck stuff out from under where his fake plants were sitting. The tank just cycled a few days ago so I really haven't got a set schedule down yet. 

Also, how much do you feed your goldies? I am not sure how much to feed at a time because the gel food I made is so different from pellets. Plus, Koko's people say to feed sparingly when treating a fish for disease. Is this the same for fluke treatment?

AND when he is done with treatment now much should I feed him at a time. I figured you are the best person to ask since I used your recipe


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I like to do the once weekly 50% water changes. A full 50% might not be needed since you have one baby, but I'd wait and make that final call when the cycle gets into full swing. Don't want to upset the cycle too much. 

I feed my youngest one 3-4 times a day. I give him 2-4 bite-sized pieces (well depending on how good my cutting skills are that day, they sometimes end up a little smaller). But this is with a water temp of 78F. At your water temp between 2 and 3 times a day would be good. Some days my schedule doesn't allow for that many feedings, but I make sure to get in at least one a day. 

Koko's is probably recommending reduced feeding to help keep water quality from degrading when you're treating for a disease. Poor water quality is the number one cause of disease, so any way we can improve it helps your goldy's chance of recovery. But Prazi is a pretty standard treatment. I'd keep feeding him at least once a day. Good nutrition is also important on the road to recovery.


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

Okay! Thanks for the advice!


----------

